# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Fish for a 2.2 gallon

## Bracehero

Hi guys, i have a 2.2 gallon nano tank. I intend to rear a betta fish in it. But in order to do that what must I do? Can i put a sponge filter in or just an air stone? Or can i just heavily plant it and leave it in a sunny area? Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Whale93

I wouldn't heavily plant the tank and leave it in a sunny area as it may get really hot(depending how sunny). You should put a small sponge filter to keep the tank clean. Good luck  :Smile:

----------


## Whale93

Or you can also use a small overhead filter if you find a sponge filter unsightly. If you like you can add some substrate and plants

----------


## Bracehero

The sponge filter, the smallest size, takes up 1/4 space of the tank. So Can I just plant plants? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Whale93

You can just plant plants if you are just keeping a betta. However you will have to do frequent water changes and monitor the water quality. I am not sure how much the plants will help so i recommend you use a hang-on filter. It does not take up much space and will help with water quality.

----------


## zep_betta

just plant plants and do water changes 1 or 2 a week, a filter is not required for a single betta.

----------


## nibiew29

A small sized sponge filter or a hob filter would be good for the beneficial bacteria to grow on. Your betta will enjoy cleaner water which is especially important given your tanks already small size. 

You can consider easy plants like hornwort/anubias... try not to put in direct sunlight as the sun might heat up your small tank really fast given the small volume 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zep_betta

yes, but i recommend in that case you get a sponge filter, a HOB creates too much current.

----------


## nibiew29

> yes, but i recommend in that case you get a sponge filter, a HOB creates too much current.


Thats a good suggestion. Do consider adding a regulator valve if the air bubbles are coming too fast and strong as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

